# Where can I get an alternative Live Wallpaper Picker for Sense 3.5?



## Xanth (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm running SoaB at the moment, but really want to get that vertical scrolling live wallpaper picker instead of this giant horizontal scrolling one sense uses. I could swear I've seen people running Sense roms using that picker but can't find it.

Anyone know if that is available on Sense 3.5 and where I can get an APK?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Wallpaper Wizardry
or for an alt Gallery
Quickpic

Don't recall about it being a solve all for scrollable wallpapers thought...My bolt don't see sense to often


----------



## undroath2death (Aug 1, 2011)

i believe if u install adw ex you can get the vertical one


----------

